# Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05



## Wulli (2. Juni 2005)

Moin!

An die Angeln feritg los!!!

Ihr kennt das ja. Wann, wo, womit, wieviel, wer, warum u.s.w.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Wo? Mommark
Wann? Heute
Womit? Wattwurm
Was? Schollen und Flunder
Wieviel? 3 Schollen und 1 Flunder#6 
Wetter? Windig mit Regen


----------



## Doggy (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Wann: Nacht vom 04. auf den 05.06
wo: Ijmuiden
womit: Brandungsruten, Handgranaten
wieviel: 3 Flundern 
wer: 3 Freunde und ich 
warum: nur so

Nja die Platten in Ijmuiden scheinen noch nicht heiss zu sein. Es war wirklich mager und zusätzlich haben uns kleine Schnürsenkelaale das Leben schwer gemacht.

Gruß Doggy


----------



## mb243 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Wann: heute ! 15.06.2005
wo: Eckernförder Bucht
womit: Buttlöffel vom Boot
wieviel: 27  (15 Stk. meine Freundin + 12 Stk. ich ! |krach:  #c )
wer: mb243 + iris
warum: weil das Wetter so schön war ! |wavey: 

Auf den Grundruten tat sich mal wieder gar nix ! Alle nur auf Buttlöffel gefangen - hat wirklich Spaß gemacht ! Vielleicht wollen wir am WE noch mal los! Ich werde berichten !! 
Cu all!!! #h


----------



## Doggy (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

von gestern morgen bis heute früh in WHV gewesen und immerhin 4 schöne Flundern, einen Aal und ein paar Stinte eingepackt. Für WHV ist das ein Spitzenergebnis!


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

@ mb243

Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Ergebnis.  :m 
Auch ich bin ein Verfechter des Buttlöffel. Allerdings hatte ich in der letzten Woche "nur" Dorsche.

Gruß Rolf  #h


----------



## Schütti (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Hallo mb243,

bin ja nun schon seit meinem 15ten Lebensjahr leidenschaftlicher Meeresangler.
Aber sag mal, so unter uns und ganz leise, wie läuft das so mit dem Buttlöffel |kopfkrat . Hab ja schon mal davon gehört aber wie ich genau damit vom Boot angel würde mich jetzt mal interessieren.

Besten Dank im Voraus

Euer Schütti


----------



## mb243 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Hi Schütti !

Eine genaue Anleitung zum Buttlöffel-Angeln findest Du eigentlich sehr genau beschreiben hier .

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man eigentlich vom verankerten Boot am besten aus angeln kann. Gerade auf Sandbänken schafft man es so, den gesamten Radius abzufischen, ohne über (vielleicht!??) fischreiche Plätze hinweg zudriften!
Das Angeln mit dem Buttlöffel bezeichne ich eigentlich als recht "idiotensicher", denn man schmeisst einfach raus und holt ähnlich beim twistern den Löffel in kurzen Ruckbewegungen wieder rein! Je nach Laune der platten Freunde, etwas schneller oder eben langsamer - wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, das gerade das langsame Einholen mit wirklich langen Stops meistens am besten läuft. Wie aber so oft bei unserem geliebten Hobby : Probieren - geht über studieren!   
Wenn man alle Geschwindigkeiten ausgeschöpft hat und immer noch keiner sich den leckeren Seeringler geholt hat, dann variiere ich ein wenig an der Vorfachlänge! Standardlänge ist bei mir so um die 20cm, aber ich habe es auch schon mal mit einem Abstand von bis zu 50 cm erfolgreich gefischt! 

Das Schöne am Buttlöffeln ist eigentlich, daß man immer aktiv fischt. Das war für mich als eingefleischter Brandungsangler die größte Umstellung! Diese Art des Fischens ist nach dutzenden Stunden am und auf dem Meer mittlerweile für mich die effektivste !!!
Gerade wenn man ein Buttloch gefunden hat, geht es mestens "Schlag auf Schlag!" Sicherlich nehme ich meine normalen "Butt-Grundruten" immer noch wieder mit aufs Boot, aber grade in der letzten Zeit tat sich an diesen wirklich nie etwas! Auf dem Löffel hingegen klappte es eigentlich immer! ;-)

Gerade ich als Brandungsanler, der seine Butts sonst immer an einer 4,20m-langen Gerte aus dem Wasser geholt hat - also nie einen wirklichen Drill an einem solchen Geschirr hatte - bin ich doch immer wieder wahnsinning begeistert, was so ein 30 cm Butt an einer leichten Spinnrute für einen Radau macht! Es ist manchmal vergleichbar mit dem bekannten Klopfen der Dorsche, wenn sich ein Butt am leichten Gerät verbissen hat! Wirklich, daß trotz meiner Meinung nach jeglicher Beschreibung !

Vor einiger Zeit ist dieses Thema "Buttlöffel" bis zum Erbrechen angepriesen, diskutiert und auch vermarktet worden, deshalb haben manche User hier schon so eine "Buttlöffel-kann-ich-nicht-mehr-lesen-Allergie" #h , aber ein jeder muss einfach seine Erfahrungen selbst machen. Für mich zumindest, ist dieser Köder gerade vom Boot immer die erste Wahl !!! #6


----------



## Schütti (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Hi mb243,

besten Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Wie man sieht, kann auch ein Angler mit mehreren Jahren Meeresanglererfahrung noch so einiges dazulernen #6 .

Diese Buttlöffel waren mir zwar bekannt, aber ausser das ich wusste, dass es diese gibt, wusste ich gar nichts |bla: . Habe ansonsten auch noch nie jemanden damit angeln sehen.

Aber nun werd ich das im Oktober auf Fehmarn mal checken und Nordlicht seine Platten wegfangen :q .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Moin, Männers...

kann hier mal jemand ein Foto von einer fertigen Buttlöffelmontage reinstellen? Aus dem Link geht ja nicht deutlich hervor, ob mit Wurm oder ohne oder wie oder was? Was für eine Rute/Schnur nehmt Ihr?

Ich bin da nämlich auch noch völlig unerfahren.

Danke #h 

Wulli


----------



## hugo (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Wo? Fehmarnsund
Wann? Freitag, 24.6., 16-20 Uhr
Womit? Wattwurm
Was? Schollen
Wieviel? 12 Schollen , Grösste 54 cm (siehe pic)
Wetter? Sonnig, Drift 350 m/h, Wind Null


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*



			
				hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo? Fehmarnsund
> Wann? Freitag, 24.6., 16-20 Uhr
> Womit? Wattwurm
> Was? Schollen
> ...



Hi Hugo... Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das SCHOLLEN waren. Ich würde nach dem Foto eher sagen, dass ihr da Flundern erwischt habt. Schollen sind bei uns nicht so häufig. Will nicht klug********n...  :q  :m  :q


----------



## Micky (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Könnt ja auch ein Flügelbutt sein.... #6


----------



## Heilbutt (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Hallo MB 243,
Das klingt ja ausgesprochen ergiebig!! Kann man mit dieser Methode auch vom Ufer
(von Molen) aus "den Butt löffeln"? Und funkioniert das ganzjährig?


----------



## hugo (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Hi Sylverpasi,

kein Problem, denn das habe ich auch erst gedacht, zumal bei der Grösse. Schollen und Flundern zu unterscheiden ist manchmal nicht ganz einfach. Ich bin dort oben ziemlich oft und habe bisher noch nie eine solche Okulüten-Scholle gefangen. Mein Kumpel aus Heiligenhafen, mit dem ich draussen war, hat mir dann aber noch ne kleine Lektion in Sachen Fischkunde gegeben. 
Habe dann zuhause, bevor ich die Scholle fieletiert habe, Scholle links hingelegt - Buch rechts daneben und nochmal genau geschaut: es war ne Scholle!
Gruss Hugo


----------



## Waldi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Glaube ich immer noch nicht, auch mit Buch daneben. Augen zu und fühlen, die Scholle ist ein Glattbutt und die Flunder ein Experte der Verwandlung, erst wenn beim Streicheln alles absolut glatt ist, dann waren es Schollen!!!
Gruß Waldi, bei dem Scholli im Teich auch ne Flunder ist.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Wie schon gesagt, wir haben bei uns fast gar keine Schollen. Agalatze hatte bei Fehmarn eine reinrassige beim Brandungsangeln. Wohl auch seine erste bei uns überhaupt! Schollen haben große orang/rote Flecken und sind glatt. Flundern sind rauh und haben Knochenhöcker auf der Kopfseite!


----------



## hugo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Leute, 
sie war schön glatt, hatte rot-orange Flecken und keinen Knochenhöcker am Kopp ... ergo keine Flunder!
Gruss Hugo


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Wäre vielleicht für viele hilfreicher, wenn Du das oder die Foto´s größer zur Schau stellen würdest....  :q


----------



## hugo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Wäre sicherlich hilfreicher und überzeugender! Hatte allerdings nur mein Handy mit, daher hat das Photo so ne schlechte Auflösung ...

Gruss Hugo


----------



## saza (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Nun lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Wenn Hugo sagt, dass es eine Scholle war, dann solltet Ihr Ihm das glauben. Ich kenne Hugo schon längere Zeit. Und der hat KENNE von Fischen. Ich war schon oft mit Ihm draußen. Ich kenne die Region eigentlich ganz gut. 
Ich selber habe dort auch schon Schollen, Flundern, Butt (mit und ohne Flügel) und Klieschen gefangen. Auch gibt es dort einige Steinbutts. Klar ist es nicht ganz einfach, alle Plattfische auf den ersten Blick zu bestimmen. Doch ist der Kumpel von Hugo ein einheimischer ehemaliger Koch, der auch lange bei einem alten Fischer gearbeitet hat. Der wird sich ja wohl auskennen. Ich habe selber schon Schollen vor Dazendorf, Flügge, Nordtonne, Feriengebiet und vor dem Sund gefangen. Punkte und glatt von unten. Ich freue mich jedenfalls mit Hugo über seinen Fang. Und das ist – glaube ich- auch der Sinn der Sache. Plattfischfänge heißt der Beitrag, und das ist passiert. Schöner Fisch Hugo. 
Gruß Saza


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Jaja saza jetzt wein nicht gleich... Ich habs ja nicht böse gemeint! Ich entschludige mich dann mal hier öffentlich bei euch, dass ich den Plattfisch als Flunder angezweifelt habe, es aber dennoch eine Scholle ist..... löl :q:q:q Selbstverständlich freue ich mich auch über die Schollenfänge aus dieser Region. Und Recht hast Du saza.... Diesen Plattfisch kann man tatsächlich nicht auf den ersten Blick bestimmen, da das Foto zu klein ist. Aber das ist ja nicht schlimm....... Glaub mir.... Mir als Küstenjung kannst Du alle heimischen Plattfische vor die Nase setzen und ich sag Dir auch was dat ist..... lölöl Nicht nur Köche können diese bestimmen! In diesem Sinne dickes Petri und viel erfolg an der Küst #6#6#6!!!!! löl


----------



## saza (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Ich halts nicht aus.
Ich heule doch gar nicht. Ich spreche auch keinem die Qualli ab, einen Fisch zu bestimmen.  :c   Brauchst Dich auch nicht zu entschuldigen. Wofür denn auch. Klar wirst Du die Fische bestimmen können. Aber andere eben auch.  #h . Evtl., kann man ja jetzt wieder zur Tagesordnung übergehen. Ich bin im Juli eine und im August zwei Wochen in Heili. Wenn ich ne Scholle fange, werde ich sofort laut geben. Kannst sie Dir dann ja mal anschauen  :q 
In diesem Sinne erst mal 
Gruß Saza

PS. Ich habe in Heili auch schön Leute gesehen, die Mefo's für Lachs gehalten haben. Wegen die Punkte näh? Is klar näh  |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

lö Ja ich kenne da einen Laden, der Angelausrüstungen verkauft in Heli.... Ganz eindeutig wurde eine auf einem der Pilkkutter gefangene Mefo als Lachs gehandelt und auch so bewertet und vermessen! Ich hätte heulen können vor Lachen. Wobei Lachs und Mefo zu unterscheiden ist manchmal richtig schwer......

Noch einmal zur Scholle.... Ich hab auch einige gefangen und die sahen von der Färbung so aus......







Ich will nicht weiter drauf rumreiten....... Auf dem seinem Foto könnte man erahnen, dass es eine Flunder ist. Aber wie gesagt, ich habs ja nicht böse gemeint  :q  :m  #6 ....... Auch ich täusche mich und das ist menschlich!!!!


----------



## saza (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Is richtig, da gibt es mehrere Kandidaten, die so etwas nicht wirklich auf die Kette bekommen. Super sind auch immer die Berichte und Bilder von den Lachsen vor dem Ferienzentrum.  |supergri  :c  Recht viele Trutten dabei.
Habe mal versucht, meine Schollenbilder zu finden. Müssen aber auf einer der Zahlreichen CD's sein. Suche aber noch mal weiter. Schöllen werden aber auch dunkler, wenn sie in der Fischkiste liegen. Aber is ja auch Latte. Will mal nicht weiter diesen Beitrag zumüllen. 
Gruß Saza


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Das ist ein Flügelbutt!!! Frag`Aga!



Wulli


----------



## AndreasG (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> lö Ja ich kenne da einen Laden, der Angelausrüstungen verkauft in Heli.... Ganz eindeutig wurde eine auf einem der Pilkkutter gefangene Mefo als Lachs gehandelt und auch so bewertet und vermessen! Ich hätte heulen können vor Lachen. Wobei Lachs und Mefo zu unterscheiden ist manchmal richtig schwer......



Es trug sich zu in Heiligenhafen, da versuchte ein Fischer den Touris ne Mefo als Ostseelachs anzudrehen. Auf meine Frage ob ich mir evtl. mal das Pflugscharbein des Fisches ansehen dürfte bekam ich als Antwort ein nordisch korrektes "Hau blos ab!" zu hören.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Year Andreas! Das ist ja Spitze #6! Der Fischer wusste genau was abgeht löl!!! Alles Beschissss.


----------



## hugo (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Leute, 
wenn ich nächstes Wochenende wieder in Heili bin, werde ich versuchen noch einige Reste - soweit die Krebse etwas übergelassen haben - von den verklappten Schollenresten zu bergen und sie Euch hier präsentieren ...
Gruss Hugo


----------



## Marcel1409 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Flügelbutt!!! Frag`Aga!
> Wulli



 |muahah: , den hatten wir lange nicht!!!


----------



## Doggy (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Schlagt euch doch!!! Oder (einfacher) geht einfach ma n büschn mehr angeln das soll ja entspannen... 

Wir könnten uns ja evtl gütlich drauf einigen, dass es einfach n "Butt" war ;-)

Lg David


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Moin Doggy! Nee hier will sich doch keiner schlagen... Und wenn wir uns auf Butt einigen, dann ist es doch eine Flunder, denn Butt ist umgangssprachlich für Flunder.... löl . Wir können uns auf Platte einigen...... :q!


----------



## Doggy (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge im Juni 05*

Oder wir sagen sicherheitshalber es war ein Fisch ^^


----------

